# UK resident with Spanish registered car - or not



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi,

Hope you can help with a couple of questions regarding car ownership in Spain for a frequent visitor from UK. Links to back up answers really appreciated. Thanks.

Is it still possible for a UK (3rd country) resident to purchase a Spanish registered car? (UK driving licence)
What documents are required by the garage selling the car? (NIE, passport etc)
Can the car be driven by the UK resident anywhere outside Spain? or only kept in Spain?

If no longer possible.

How long can a UK registered (street legal) car remain in Spain if it's owner observes the rules and leaves Spain within the required time limits? (owner flying and car remaining out of circulation)

Many thanks for any advice & links.


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

trotter58 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope you can help with a couple of questions regarding car ownership in Spain for a frequent visitor from UK. Links to back up answers really appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> ...


Brit neighbours, holiday owners, have a Spanish reg car and frequently drive it to and from UK. 
Both countries have the same requirement of maximum of 6 months before a foreign vehicle is matriculated. However people have previously disregarded rules. Hopefully won’t be so easy since Brexit. 
A more import issue is than of insurance . So whatever you decide contact broker beforehand.


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

Melosine said:


> Brit neighbours, holiday owners, have a Spanish reg car and frequently drive it to and from UK.
> Both countries have the same requirement of maximum of 6 months before a foreign vehicle is matriculated. However people have previously disregarded rules. Hopefully won’t be so easy since Brexit.
> A more import issue is than of insurance . So whatever you decide contact broker beforehand.


Thanks for the reply.

So it's still legal for a UK resident to own/drive a Spanish car and they could drive it in the UK for short periods. (assuming correctly insured with Spanish company) 

The reason for my questions is that I'm considering replacing my UK registered car with a Spanish car but I'm not sure of any new rules after Brexit and wish to remain legal. We do have a car in the UK which we will use when there if driving the Spanish car isn't legal. Looking to cut down the amount of driving between UK & Spain and fly instead.


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

trotter58 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> So it's still legal for a UK resident to own/drive a Spanish car and they could drive it in the UK for short periods. (assuming correctly insured with Spanish company)
> 
> The reason for my questions is that I'm considering replacing my UK registered car with a Spanish car but I'm not sure of any new rules after Brexit and wish to remain legal. We do have a car in the UK which we will use when there if driving the Spanish car isn't legal. Looking to cut down the amount of driving between UK & Spain and fly instead.


Driving a RHC in Spain is not ideal but to drive a LHC in UK would be insane regardless of legalities.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

It is illegal for a Spanish resident to drive a foreign registered vehicle in Spain with a Spanish licence, but I'm not sure if the same applies in reverse in the UK.

You shoud probably check with the UK authorities as your potential issue is probably more "there" than "here".


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Brexit has changed nothing in regards to buying a car. NIE and passport are obligatory of course and some dealers may say that they need a padron but that's not so, all you need is proof of address which can be by property deeds, rental contract, or recent utility bills.

If you find a dealer who insists on a padron then walk away and buy elsewhere.

Provided a car is fully road legal in it's home country then it can be driven anywhere in the EU on a UK or Spanish licence, some countries may require an IDP. For those with an old UK paper licence an IDP (1949) is mandatory in Spain.



Melosine said:


> to drive a LHC in UK would be insane regardless of legalities.


In your opinion, many of course do it on a daily basis without issue!

Similarly RHD in Spain, I have both RHD and LHD and neither are a problem to me in any way.


If you are UK resident then you are not permitted to drive a foreign registered vehicle and if stopped it's virtually certain that the vehicle will be impounded and not released until it is UK registered. A tad problematic if it needs an MOT for that!

It might be that it could be released to a non UK resident who is entitled to drive it in UK but I have no evidence to support that suggestion.


----------



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

...... If you already have use of a car in the UK, I don't see why driving long haul between the counties is something I'd want to do..... after Brexit putting UK cars onto Spanish plates has become more expensive and the steering wheel will always be on the wrong side. Better to have use of/own a UK car in the UK and a Spanish/European sourced vehicle in Spain - so maybe sell your UK car in the UK and buy again in Spain. You should tell your UK insurers about where your driving license was issued though - better that then let them find out during a claim.


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

MataMata said:


> Brexit has changed nothing in regards to buying a car. NIE and passport are obligatory of course and some dealers may say that they need a padron but that's not so, all you need is proof of address which can be by property deeds, rental contract, or recent utility bills.
> 
> If you find a dealer who insists on a padron then walk away and buy elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Many thanks Matamata, 

So I can still buy & drive a Spanish car as a UK resident with a UK licence and I can drive this car anywhere in Europe/world apart from my own country (UK)? (as long as I have an IDP with my UK licence).

That's great, I'll sell my 2nd UK car when I'm back in the UK and buy a Spanish car on my return.

Thanks again.


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

MataMata said:


> If you find a dealer who insists on a padron then walk away and buy elsewhere.
> 
> Provided a car is fully road legal in it's home country then it can be driven anywhere in the EU on a UK or Spanish licence, some countries may require an IDP. For those with an old UK paper lice
> 
> ...


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

> Melosine said:
> to drive a LHC in UK would be insane regardless of legalities.


MataMata said
In your opinion, many of course do it on a daily basis without issue!

MataMata, In my HUMBLE opinion it is insane because the majority of roads in UK are jammed packed with traffic. ( cannot believe most would disagree ) . Unlike Spain where except in cities driving is a dream so although having a matriculated Brit car isn’t ideal it isn’t as dangerou.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Melosine said:


> MataMata said
> In your opinion, many of course do it on a daily basis without issue!
> 
> MataMata, In my HUMBLE opinion it is insane because the majority of roads in UK are jammed packed with traffic. ( cannot believe most would disagree ) . Unlike Spain where except in cities driving is a dream so although having a matriculated Brit car isn’t ideal it isn’t as dangerou.


There is a difference of course between where a car is registered and which side the steering wheel is - one is a legal/fiscal matter and the other is one of convenience and safety.

Having done lots of driving of both configurations of car in both countries, I would say that although it's preferable to have the right configuration for the country, in reality it's not much of a problem in whichever configuration/country.


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

jimenato said:


> There is a difference of course between where a car is registered and which side the steering wheel is - one is a legal/fiscal matter and the other is one of convenience and safety.
> 
> Having done lots of driving of both configurations of car in both countries, I would say that although it's preferable to have the right configuration for the country, in reality it's not much of a problem in whichever configuration/country.


In your opinion.....because know many here who don’t drive because their brain doesn’t allow such a “ simple “ configuration ...plus overtaking on normal roads potentially very dangerous.

Whatever, stand by both my original statement...
Driving a RHC in Spain is not ideal but to drive a LHC in UK would be insane regardless of legalities.....and the one you have highlighted.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Although the link says that it's out of date due to Brexit, imo it's unlikely to be easier now than before...


According to the link, you couldn't drive a foreign plated car for 6 months in the UK as a UK resident - you had to start actually importing it within two weeksof it arriving.






Importing vehicles into the UK


Importing vehicles into the UK - register imported vehicles, GB conversion IVA scheme, type approval, vehicle excise duty and VAT




www.gov.uk


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Melosine said:


> In my HUMBLE opinion it is insane because the majority of roads in UK are jammed packed with traffic.


Congratulations, you just destroyed your own argument!

I'll ramp it up a notch by stating that a competent and confident driver will have no difficulty at all in safely adapting to any driving conditions, ergo anyone who regards it as "insane" must be lacking in one - or both - attributes.


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

MataMata said:


> Congratulations, you just destroyed your own argument!
> 
> I'll ramp it up a notch by stating that a competent and confident driver will have no difficulty at all in safely adapting to any driving conditions, ergo anyone who regards it as "insane" must be lacking in one - or both - attributes.


I will ignore how rude you are......as your stating I have destroyed my own argument is SO funny !! 
Ramp it up as much as you like but, even a Formula 1 champion would have extra problems when overtaking on many UK roads, blind spots at road junctions and paying at toll booths/ carparks for cars with different configurations.

Therefore...
My point WAS, apart from any legal issues, better to drive a car of the country because however competent a driver one believes one is, surely that is the preferable option.
As is your right, you choose to disagree. 
End of.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Melosine said:


> In your opinion.....because know many here who don’t drive because their brain doesn’t allow such a “ simple “ configuration ...plus overtaking on normal roads potentially very dangerous.
> 
> Whatever, stand by both my original statement...
> Driving a RHC in Spain is not ideal but to drive a LHC in UK would be insane regardless of legalities.....and the one you have highlighted.


I totally agree. On numerous occasions I've been riding my LHD Motorbike in the UK and its a total nightmare and bordering on insanity.


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

DonMarco said:


> I totally agree. On numerous occasions I've been riding my LHD Motorbike in the UK and its a total nightmare and bordering on insanity.


Very funny, but don’t give up your day job😏


----------

